# Uses for Scrap Wood



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 19, 2019)

A very creative artist in New York City has been buying boxes of scrap wood from me the last 12 months. Here are two creations he just made. I find his work to be very interesting and he puts a lot of work into them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 3


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 19, 2019)

.........


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 19, 2019)

I think his work is for a narrow band of customers but it sells which proves that the beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I personally like it and wanted everyone here to see what others see as art.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 19, 2019)

I edited it and I don’t think it would be a wise idea. That is not what this community is all about anyway. Art is subjective anyway- I have to respect and acknowledge that you just want to celebrate his work and to show it to the WB community.

It definitely is not a piece that should be hanging (for one it is a safety hazard at standard 5’ sight line) and should be shown horizontally (because it looks like an Architectural site landscape plan model) instead of vertically. But orientation does change it’s visual effect and visual impact.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 19, 2019)

Not sure why you think this type of art is "not what this community is all about." It is wood, it is a use for stuff we all have laying around and it's as artistic as many turned pieces that are shown here. It is not everyone's taste, for sure, but you won't find anything that shows up here to be in everyone's taste. That's one of the great things about this site... its diversity that is often thought provoking. 

I do agree with the safety concerns from it being a wall hanging. But there's safety concerns with most everything we do. I don't think something this obvious will be missed when someone is walking near it, unless they are texting, of course. Then anything can and often does happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## kweinert (Apr 19, 2019)

I, personally, could never make something like this. To me it'd always look like a pile of scrap pieces. My brain just doesn't work that way - it just doesn't fit together for me.

I can, however, see how others could get pleasure from this and enjoy it. Hey, if the artist gets satisfaction from creating it and the buyer enjoys having it in their home - why not?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 19, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Not sure why you think this type of art is "not what this community is all about." It is wood, it is a use for stuff we all have laying around and it's as artistic as many turned pieces that are shown here. It is not everyone's taste, for sure, but you won't find anything that shows up here to be in everyone's taste. That's one of the great things about this site... its diversity that is often thought provoking.
> 
> I do agree with the safety concerns from it being a wall hanging. But there's safety concerns with most everything we do. I don't think something this obvious will be missed when someone is walking near it, unless they are texting, of course. Then anything can and often does happen.



I think you misunderstood me Larry or have not explained my self well. What I meant was I did not want to “incite” any criticism that would have negative connotation to the artist and to be fair with him, he is not present here to defend his work. That is what I meant by saying “this is not what the community is all about” in having negative and not constructive feedback, hence why I deleted and edited my remarks about “critiquing” the work because it is open to criticism. Out of respect, I did post the question and ask for permission if “we were allowed to critique”- which I edited and deleted.

It would be different if a member here say asked to critic their work- which a lot here have done, then it is fair game. This instance, I don’t think personally would have been proper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 19, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> I think you misunderstood me Larry or have not explained my self well. What I meant was I did not want to “incite” any criticism that would have negative connotation to the artist and to be fair with him, he is not present here to defend his work. That is what I meant by saying “this is not what the community is all about” in having negative and not constructive feedback, hence why I deleted and edited my remarks about “critiquing” the work because it is open to criticism. Out of respect, I did post the question and ask for permission if “we were allowed to critique”- which I edited and deleted.
> 
> It would be different if a member here say asked to critic their work- which a lot here have done, then it is fair game. This instance, I don’t think personally would have been proper.


Okay, now I understand. I didn't originally. My purpose was to expose our members to what others are doing with scrap that we often burn. I didn't ask for any comments or critiques of his work but I knew there would be reactions, of course. If it's anything we do well here, it is to react.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 19, 2019)

I like it! I have been messing with a sorta similar idea for a while now, I have an abundance of random hardwood moldings and trim, I have been trying to arrange small cut pieces in an artful way, still a work in progress.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Herb G. (Apr 20, 2019)

All I know is as soon as I throw out some scrap piece of wood, I will need it 3 days later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 20, 2019)

kweinert said:


> I, personally, could never make something like this. To me it'd always look like a pile of scrap pieces. My brain just doesn't work that way - it just doesn't fit together for me.



Likewise! Someone did a bunch of these and had them on display in our local art gallery; I assume it is a current passing trend in the "world of art". I felt the same way looking at them there Ken. It was like... "Yeah, that's an interesting pile of scrap there, eh. If that thing's worth that much, I am sitting on a flippin gold mine, with my cut offs/scrap tub.

This type piece doesn't work for me, no matter how long I stare at it. It's not cohesive, there's nothing artsy, there's nothing logical about it, it doesn't have a sense of direction or flow, there is no rhyme or reason to it. I don't even like scrambled eggs. 





kweinert said:


> I can, however, see how others could get pleasure from this and enjoy it. Hey, if the artist gets satisfaction from creating it and the buyer enjoys having it in their home - why not?




Oh, I can too, in fact I built a few of these, when I was 5. Could maybe build one now, given enough psychedelic drugs, my scrap tub, and a big bottle of Elmer's glue. I'm pretty sure my mother kept a few of them, for awhile anyhow, but they all eventually found their way into the fireplace, to make room for the newest creation, errrr... work of art. And, somewhere along the way I developed a skill set that prevents me from doing things such as this.



So how much did you pay for those creations Larry?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 20, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> So how much did you pay for those creations Larry?



The money is flowing in my direction. He paid $35 for the scraps I sent him in a Regional Rate B box. Have sold him 6 boxes so far. Keep in mind, Rocky, that he is in Brooklyn, NY, and you know the artistic values of a large portion of that city's residents. Most have never seen wood like this except on TV. They also buy paintings made using cow dung or elephant poop. See this piece sold at Christie's in NYC for $2.3 million. https://www.huffpost.com/entry/chris-ofili-elephant-dung_n_7470692. My customer sells in art galleries and he must be doing well. He wants three more boxes in June. I love it... $2.50 per lb for scrap wood I used to burn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Oh, I'm proud of you for getting rid of the scrap. Part that concerns me most about that whole deal is, those who will pay $400 - $500 (_or more_) for something of this nature, are registered and quite likely do vote.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 20, 2019)

Since he's helping to save the world (which a former NYC bartender says will end in 12 years) by not releasing the CO2 from this wood, he's probably a hero in his community. And I'm helping him so my wife says I'm a hero since she's spending the money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 20, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> The money is flowing in my direction. He paid $35 for the scraps I sent him in a Regional Rate B box. Have sold him 6 boxes so far. Keep in mind, Rocky, that he is in Brooklyn, NY, and you know the artistic values of a large portion of that city's residents. Most have never seen wood like this except on TV. They also buy paintings made using cow dung or elephant poop. See this piece sold at Christie's in NYC for $2.3 million. https://www.huffpost.com/entry/chris-ofili-elephant-dung_n_7470692. My customer sells in art galleries and he must be doing well. He wants three more boxes in June. I love it... $2.50 per lb for scrap wood I used to burn.



I was raised in Brooklyn, New York- trust me when I tell you this Larry, “I know my city, what it was and how it is becoming”. Brooklyn has been a “victim” of “heavy gentrification”. My family is still there. People who visit New York or have a “sense” of how it is, is either miseducated, misinformed and has strong misconception of how New Yorkers are how New York functions as a whole. I’ve seen and been in industrial area going back in the 1980’s ridden of drugs, hookers, pimps and the usual suspects with bad vices that made the borough unattractive to people that lived there but made the best of it and push tourist visitors away. Most of those places were loft buildings we’re mostly garment manufacturing has taken place, metal fabrication, body shops, junk yards, coffee brewery, etc.

Fast forward 2001, post 9/11, my borough and my city was heavily exploited. Most of those lofts or warehouse has been rezoned from industrial or business to either multi-use and for mostly residential building! Who resides at those places? Well, definitely people from out of town who buy into the motto of making it in big city of “if I can make it here, I’ll make it anywhere”. Those people who resides in those lofts collectively typically cannot get an apartment in Manhattan because the rent is a lot more expensive, so they end up seeking shelter in the other Burroughs such as Brooklyn, Queens and the Bronx that is much more affordable. So they end up in Brooklyn, pooling rent for 3-4 individuals to pay a $ 3K plus to live in a month to month basis. What makes Brooklyn attractive- it is easily only a 17 minutes ride via subway into Manhattan.

You can cite for me here you get that tangle idea of “Rocky, that he is in Brooklyn, NY, and you know the artistic values of a large portion of that city's residents”. There are sections of Brooklyn, that I can drop you off and you will be scared sh*tless about your life and your safety still, so I don’t get where you get that info. from that Brooklyn is a trendy and artistic place. I think you are either very misinformed or have a real big general misconception. See no one gives a sh*t how the other half lives in parts of Brooklyn. They only want to see the shiny and polished good side of it, while they push the lower income people who now cannot afford it. There use to be real genuine Italian Pizzerias owned by Italians at most corners from where I am originally from- you use to get a slice of Cheese and a soda for $ 1.50-2.00. Now and sadly, they started putting up “craft pizza” joints that’s mainly cater to the hipster and the more well to do that price is at least double that. But, trust me, not all of Brooklyn is “glitter and gold” and it is being gentrified and cleaned up just like what they did to Times Square.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 20, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> The money is flowing in my direction. He paid $35 for the scraps I sent him in a Regional Rate B box. Have sold him 6 boxes so far. Keep in mind, Rocky, that he is in Brooklyn, NY, and you know the artistic values of a large portion of that city's residents. Most have never seen wood like this except on TV. They also buy paintings made using cow dung or elephant poop. See this piece sold at Christie's in NYC for $2.3 million. https://www.huffpost.com/entry/chris-ofili-elephant-dung_n_7470692. My customer sells in art galleries and he must be doing well. He wants three more boxes in June. I love it... $2.50 per lb for scrap wood I used to burn.



I think you could have done better- you should have told him that I would have like a percentage of the selling price of your piece just like how an Art Gallery operates (30-50 %).

Art works the same way how the financial market works. The financial savy people acquire work that has financial promise and good return trajectory- based on influence reviews by influential people in the art work. Buying high and saying low. Buying art that is in trend and then dumping it when it starts to hits its peak. The whole art think is skewed, sensationalized and over hyped. People who does art for the sake of it never calls themselves as an “Artist” and they let their work speak for themselves. The most impactful artist of our time were never famous when they were living, their work only became relevant when they have passed away.

Everyone in New York wrongfully identify themselves an “Artist” whether you are self educated on a type of art, a hobbyist or actually have a College certificate that states you earned a 4 year degree for your studies and achievement for fine arts. That word is overrated, misused, misinterpreted and abused. The same thing happens with music when someone calls themselves a musician. But, everyone is a photographer just because they know how to work a camera......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 20, 2019)

Arn, I'm not attacking Brooklyn or those who live or did live there. All communities have their issues and many are seeing traditional values and relationships with their neighbors erode. What I said, maybe poorly, is that there is a view towards art and what makes it art that seems to be different in cities like NY, LA, SF and others. Example is that painting in the link above. And, just how many people do you know who would pay $100,000 for a white blank canvas with a few streaks of colored paint running across it? Happens all the time in the "art" world. So what you and I and Rocky may view as just a bunch of scrap wood takes on a whole different meaning to people who don't think like we do. Each to his/her own is my motto.


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 20, 2019)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## barry richardson (Apr 20, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> View attachment 164762 View attachment 164763
> View attachment 164764


This is the best explanation I've seen IMO
“Art is making something out of nothing, and selling it.” 
― Frank Zappa

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 20, 2019)

This discussion of art reminds me of a scene I wrote in my third novel. Julia is a very accomplished wildlife artist and Cliff is her boyfriend. They are walking along an ocean-front wildlife sanctuary in Delaware when this scene occurs:

*Late one afternoon, Cliff and Julia were walking and a field of spring wildflowers near the shoreline caught her eye. She took many photos of it from different angles as the sunset approached. The colors were vibrant and the crashing waves gave a surreal feel to the whole setting. This would be her next painting, she thought.

After Julia had taken at least 30 photos, Cliff asked, “What’s special about this scene?”

“To me, there’s a conflict.”

“A conflict?”

“Yes. Most all of my wildlife paintings try to capture a moment of conflict or just before a conflict. The coiled rattlesnake is warning the observer not to come closer. The grizzly is attacking; the coyotes have gathered and are warily looking for an opportunity to attack. The wolf is studying the observer as a possible meal; the prairie dogs are in various stages of alert and expect an attack at any moment.”

“I understand all of that, but why do flowers present a conflict?”

“It’s the contrast between the flowers and the crashing ocean waves. The flowers are peaceful and quiet. Their showy colors are heart-warming and just make you want to sit down among them and smell their fragrance and study their delicate blooms. The crashing waves are dramatic, almost angry and threatening. The observer will feel fear as they see them and that presents a strong contrast to the peaceful wildflowers. The conflict is within the observer.”

“Oh, I think I understand. It’s not that the painting is showing a conflict, like a fight; it’s creating within the observer the feeling of a conflict.”

“Exactly. It’s all about the emotional connection with the observer. Some people make the connection and the painting becomes an emotion-inducing object for them. Others don’t make the connection and walk on to the next painting.”

“You’re saying that the painting must create a personal experience for someone to admire and buy it.”

“Think about it. You walk up to a painting and it’s nice, the colors are good and may go with your decorating scheme. But unless it stirs your soul, capturing your emotions, you’re not going to pay the money to acquire it. Fan posters, for example, stir the feeling of pride of your team versus the world. In your mind, the image of the grizzly, for example, represents the character and fearlessness of your team.”

Cliff nodded.*

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 20, 2019)

That's where I have an issue with the above work... It is in no way comparable to a painting by Monet, it doesn't remotely resemble a beautiful piece of furniture. It really doesn't have any aesthetic value; it looks like someone cleaned out their scrap bin. 

The "art" in that art piece is spreading enough B_S_ to make someone believe it worthy of hanging in a gallery, so that someone believing themselves of superior intelligence, will walk by and attempt to decipher the "artist's message" in its creation. In reality the artist's message was, "I wonder if someone is actually dumb enough to pay big bucks for a box of scraps?" And, sure enough there is, so he's saving Larry heating his shop with this stuff. 

Meanwhile there are dozens of people with piles of scrap wood on their wall, because God forbid, Rebecca, or Bob and Jeremy, or whoever "has one and I don't", never mind that they were all snorting pain killers at the time Rebecca showed it to her/him, and they'll all think they're cool because they have one, and intelligent because they paid $400 for a $35 box of wood scraps, and have found some hidden meaning in them, that really doesn't exist, while snorting prescription pills. 

Beauty as they say, is found in the eye of the beholder, but beautiful to a handful does not necessarily constitute a work art. @Tony 's wife no doubt, at some point in life found him sexy, but that don't make him a masterpiece!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 21, 2019)

Could be that all of us are sitting on goldmines just waiting for "artists" to complete their trendy, faddish work... Chuck


----------



## phinds (Apr 21, 2019)

Well, I'm guessing that THIS will raise some hackles. This painting by Mark Rothko sold for $75 MILLION dollars in 2012

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_1_(Royal_Red_and_Blue)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Fact of the matter is, it's not art either. Obviously anyone's 4 year old could paint that, and probably do a better job of staying in the lines.

Someone was flashing their checkbook at auction, and therein lies the problem with much if what is construed "art". You get two crackhead Arab oil magnates at an art auction, and ridiculous bat guana like this happens, and someone believes the price paid quantifies/qualifies a piece as "art". The only thing this one proves is that drugs have been a problem for at least 65 years, because someone bought it back in 1954.

So what wall did you hang it on Paul?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## phinds (Apr 21, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Fact of the matter is, it's not art either.


I think the point is that it IS art to some people. I understand your point of view, but not everyone shares it. (I certainly do in this case).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Here again, qualify that one by definition... 



 


Just because a crazy man thinks he can fly, doesn't mean we as a race should believe or accept that as a human trait. And, although some will find the spot the crazy bastard hit the ground art; it isn't. Just sayin!! 

Personally, I'm tired of insanity dictating everything we do in life, it's time we all start speaking up guys. If someone wants to spend $75 million on something of that nature, hope your two year old painted it. Don't be afraid to tell the world it's not however. Or, to tell anyone that believes that is, that they need to see a shrink. We've all sat back back quietly shaking our heads for way to long!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2019)

I like it. But I wouldn't buy it. I'm a woodworker. You know how it goes....
I'll make my own. 

Seriously though, I do like it. And I will make one with my grandson. He would enjoy doing this. As will I enjoy making it. 

It has character. I like that it looks like abstract art. I like that weird looking stuff. Any kind of wood artwork, I usually like.
Like this stuff....



 



 



 

I have these pics saved in a folder on my pc labeled, "make this stuff" ....someday I will....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2019)

And I'll just toot my own horn here also,
I can't wait to see how these blanks I made turn out....



 

That's going to be some artwork for sure....on a small scale.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 21, 2019)

TOOT TOOT

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 22, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I like it. But I wouldn't buy it. I'm a woodworker. You know how it goes....
> I'll make my own.
> 
> Seriously though, I do like it. And I will make one with my grandson. He would enjoy doing this. As will I enjoy making it.
> ...




First one I can't tell what it is, Second looks like a bundle of pressure treated 2 x 2, Bottom One is art. Love the lines on that one. 

Remodeled a building for a friend up in ND the first winter I was up there. Tore down an old barn and used barn wood, and stained 2x4 to construct a bar area, and finish out one wall down the hall on an apartment in the back, immediately behind the bar. Wall was 16' x 8' with door and a window about 10" wide, running floor to top of door. He wanted me to run the barn wood horizontally, straight around all of that, and I told him it was going to look like bat guana. He argued, but I finally told him to leave, I wasn't even going there, to just go away and let me deal with it. 

Front of the bar I split in the middle, ran the barn wood at 45o going out each direction. Swapped direction on the 45 when I rounded the corner on the bar, carried it through the floor to ceiling post set in the bar. When I got to the wall, I found center horizontally and vertically and cut it all in, in a diamond pattern, which was terrific fun carrying through the window and door, and keeping it all straightm let me tell you, but it worked. As you state, the abstract lines, were absolutely beautiful. Counter top and all trim was stained with a Redwood deck stain, then finished with gloss polyurethane. The color set that old gray barn wood off beautifully. It really was sharp, and the owner was really pleased with the finished work. 





ripjack13 said:


> And I'll just toot my own horn here also,
> I can't wait to see how these blanks I made turn out....
> 
> View attachment 164872
> ...





You might get the Grandson to pull your finger, but I'm guessing he's on to that one by now, so just toot away! Just be sure to open a window or two.

We're all waiting to see the turned blanks as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> First one I can't tell what it is,



It looks like a rubiks cube in the center. all out of blocks.


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 22, 2019)

phinds said:


> Well, I'm guessing that THIS will raise some hackles. This painting by Mark Rothko sold for $75 MILLION dollars in 2012
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_1_(Royal_Red_and_Blue)
> 
> View attachment 164831



$ 75.1 million equates to the following formula in the one way art work gets priced:

113-3/4” x 67-1/2” = 7,678.25 sq. inches.

$ 9,780.874 per square inch. 

^^^^^Well, there are 5, 530 plus members here, if each of us gave $ 1.768 per day, we can buy a square inch of that work. If each one contributed $ 1.768 for 365 days = $ 645.32 annual contribution, then multiply that 5, 530 members = $ 3, 618, 389.60 annual pot. It would take about 20.755 years to pay it off- I know I didn’t figure for the interest rate and some off one will drop dead in the course of it, etc., etc.

Anyone here that does “Art work” who wants to get rich, but the catch is that you need to find an “art pimp” that can help promote your work to the world and get the people to “buy into it”. That is “part of selling out”. The other way is that you become a starving artist till your death and you “don’t see and reap the rewards” and though you will leave a a legacy where your family/family generations ends getting returns for your work.

My philosophy College teacher at one point has said to the class, “that some point in our life, we will become prostitutes and it just a matter time of when that happens”. This was in a tech College in LI, NY I was attending for Architecture.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 22, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> This is the best explanation I've seen IMO
> “Art is making something out of nothing, and selling it.”
> ― Frank Zappa



I will up you one :
“If you want to get laid, go to college. If you want an education, go to the library”- Frank Zappa.

But his best line to me personally is this:
“Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible”- Frank Zappa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 22, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> And I'll just toot my own horn here also,
> I can't wait to see how these blanks I made turn out....
> 
> View attachment 164872
> ...



Show off and nothing like self promotion! But seriously, I would rather see an artistic effort and calculated design with a purpose and intent than something done by accident without thought and reasoning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 22, 2019)

No matter how art is defined,art,music and ecspecially humor is all subjective. So call whatever you want art and hope someone will pay for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 16, 2019)

And we have another winner. Jeff Koons took an inflated rabbit figure and somehow cast it in steel and it just sold for $91 MILLION. We're all in the wrong business

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48292277


----------



## CWS (May 16, 2019)

Interesting discussion !!


----------



## Acadian (Jun 13, 2019)

I just like pretty wood any way I can get it. I'd prefer it in a way that I can touch it and manipulate it (I'd probably use the same shapes and make blocks so I could arrange and rearrange), but if that art is the only wood I could find and if I had the $$ I'd go for it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 14, 2019)

The artist in Brooklyn who made the pieces I first posted in this thread just ordered three more boxes of scrap wood. His business must be good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 15, 2019)

There are a lot of strange people in this world!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 15, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> There are a lot of strange people in this world!


Amen!! I seem to know many of them.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 20, 2019)

Here are photos of the latest creations of my customer in New York using scrap wood from my shop. He just ordered a new shipment. This art sells.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 20, 2019)

Interesting that he left your note on that piece of English Walnut.

I would never be able to make these as it would always look incomplete. But once they're done I see can their attraction.

Just interesting how different people think.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 20, 2019)

I've never sold him English walnut so he must have bought that piece from someone else. That's not my writing anyway. That one labeled as Burmese Teak is mine, however.


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 20, 2019)

Look at the second picture. It even has a piece with the sticker / bar code from the store left on it. 

Seems strange to me that he wouldn't even bother to take that off. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....I guess.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 20, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Look at the second picture. It even has a piece with the sticker / bar code from the store left on it.
> 
> Seems strange to me that he wouldn't even bother to take that off. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....I guess.



I know. Just shows that everyone is different. I watch American Pickers sometimes and the stuff they buy for people to use as decorations in their homes just blows my mind. Why would anyone want to have a rusty old sign hanging on their wall is beyond my comprehension.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 20, 2019)

We stayed at a resort on Lake Conroe in Texas and the game room had these. I immediately took pictures and thought of this thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 20, 2019)

Man, y'all just don't "get" it! tsk, tsk, tsk, - Nilhilsm defined. It's a post-conceptual piece about the huddled masses - all colors, all shapes, all sizes - massed together - the voice of concise and brutally honest experiences attempting to elucidate personkind’s confusion, taking steps to authenticate life through cryptographically communicated recycled significant hardships. This piece shows that every day is different from the previous day. It’s a euphemism for a wide array of personal challenges, representing long-standing conflicts between the conceptual, the aesthetic, the philosophical and the painterly. Its figurative, its abstract, its inoperative, yet provides a particularly fruitful opportunity for philosophical reflection. T.I.C.

Remember – the new informal definition of art “Something creative that moves you!” To which I say - I create BM’s and they cause me to move – sometime fast. 

As a four decade veteran of the antiques business – don’t even get me going about the pickers!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 20, 2019)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 20, 2019)

I just want to take them off the wall and put a marble in them, tilt them and see where it ends up.............is my thinking all wrong??????

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 20, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> I just want to take them off the wall and put a marble in them, tilt them and see where it ends up.............is my thinking all wrong??????


I just spit coffee all over my monitor laughing so hard!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 20, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I know. Just shows that everyone is different. I watch American Pickers sometimes and the stuff they buy for people to use as decorations in their homes just blows my mind. Why would anyone want to have a rusty old sign hanging on their wall is beyond my comprehension.



That "rusty ole sign" is history... IMO that's what makes value in old items in any condition that have a story to tell.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 20, 2019)

I love old rusty signs and rustic stuff. Anybody have any old rusty game and fish department signs? Or you know any game wardens that wanna trade patches?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 20, 2019)

Oops here we go.....hijacking the thread!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 20, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oops here we go.....hijacking the thread!


Go ahead. We're among friends. No telling how much useful information might come up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 20, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I love old rusty signs and rustic stuff. Anybody have any old rusty game and fish department signs? Or you know any game wardens that wanna trade patches?


oops I thought you said old rusty game wardens

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 2, 2020)

Another use for scrap wood. I took some small pieces of walnut and chestnut and cobbled this together in a few minutes. The roof is cut from rough sawn walnut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

